# Princess Diana's death 18 yrs ago today



## applecruncher (Aug 31, 2015)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...-dianas-death-shook-media-landscape/31937795/

I do remember it was a Sunday.  I made coffee, turned on "CBS Sunday Morning", and right away heard Charles Osgood say she died.  Quite a shock.

Next day at work it was talked about in elevators and break rooms.


----------



## Debby (Aug 31, 2015)

I remember that day too.  I was sitting in the stands at an Arab horse show in Cloverdale and a friend who'd just arrived told me that she'd just heard it on her car radio.  I felt so sad for her, thinking about how unhappy she was in the preceding years ............ certainly didn't seem fair.


----------



## Linda (Aug 31, 2015)

I was either at home or in a hotel room and my daughter called me and said she'd heard Princess Diana had been in a bad car accident and may have died.  Then I turned on the news and they soon reported she had passed away.  Very sad.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 31, 2015)

I remember it well - we had just moved and were in the process of unpacking.  Stopped to watch a bit of TV and heard the terrible news -- followed this news for what seemed like weeks and cried buckets of tears.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2015)

I can hardly believe it was 18  years ago...terrifying prospect because the next 18 will fly even quicker...:eek1:

I had just got up for work and I'd been watching QVC the night before ( haven't watched that in probably 15 years now) and so when I got up at 5am and switched the tv on for the news there was QVC which was normally a 24 hour channel not transmitting but with the Union Flag and R.I.P, so I immediately presumed that  something had happened to the Queen after all she was 70 years old then...never thought for a single second it would be the 37 year old vibrant young mother The  princess of Wales .

On the day of her funeral , her body was taken straight up to her ancestral home, and it drove past the motorway close to where I worked ( about 1/2 an hour north of London)  so we all went down to watch it go past and pay our respects... and even tho' I'd seen it on TV in the City I never in my wildest dreams expected to see the Thousands lining the motorway throwing flowers and sobbing uncontrollably..it was a very sad day!!


----------



## chic (Sep 1, 2015)

Debby said:


> I remember that day too. I was sitting in the stands at an Arab horse show in Cloverdale and a friend who'd just arrived told me that she'd just heard it on her car radio. I felt so sad for her, thinking about how unhappy she was in the preceding years ............ certainly didn't seem fair.



I felt the same. I was saddened for her sons too because she was an attentive mom even though she was a princess. Tragic loss.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 1, 2015)

I remember hearing it on the radio.
It didn't seem real.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 1, 2015)

A sad day for her and her kids, but it did bring to an end the scandal of her marriage and some peace to the Queen...


----------



## Debby (Sep 1, 2015)

'some peace to the Queen'?  Are you saying 'poor queen finally rid of the daughter in law (that was so dreadful)?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 1, 2015)

Yup, a tale of unintended consequences, and her son could finally marry the woman of his dreams and live happily ever after.  What more could a mother want...


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 1, 2015)

Charles and Diana divorced in 1996. He didn't marry Camilla until 9 yrs later.
I don't see how Diana's death brought "peace" to the Queen.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 1, 2015)

It changed the family dynamic and, after a perio of mourning, allowed peace to be restored to the monarchy...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 1, 2015)

" even though she was a princess. "

She was never  a princess, she was a blonde bimbo in the mould  of Wallis Simpson, and like Simpson she brought the House of Windsor to its knees.  

Luckily Camilla has managed, with huge help from the boys, to restore a little dignity.

We were so lucky.  We were about to set off on a two week holiday abroad, no papers, no TV, and by the time we got back the whole press fuelled frenzy was about over.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 1, 2015)

I personally saw it differently.   I saw a naïve 18 year old who thought she was madly in love with her prince only to be used as a brood mare to produce the obligatory "heir and a spare" so hubby could go on cavorting with horse face, while longing to be her tampon..   He was and IS a PIG, and his present wife a home wrecker.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 1, 2015)

I never understood why Charles didn’t just marry Camilla in the first place. I recall reading something about it but I got confused.  I do recall the Camillagate tapes. Eeewww.

I recall an interview where Diana said her marriage consisted of 3 people.  We know who the third was.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 2, 2015)

"I never understood why Charles didn’t just marry Camilla in the first place."

I think, as in so many other families, Mummy didn't think she was good enough for him, and he knuckled under.

When he eventually asserted himself she showed her petulance by refusing to go to the wedding.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 2, 2015)

"I saw a naïve 18 year old"

Who never so much as blinked  without calculating what was in in for Diana..

" cavorting with horse face,"

And that, in a nutshell, is the main reason for the love of Diana in America.

She was a leggy blonde, her successor   is  not.


----------



## Bee (Sep 2, 2015)

Diana was no innocent, she had her affairs plus she manipulated the press and the public to suit her and they fell for it.

It is my belief that the two grandmothers had a lot to answer for, if it wasn't for their interference there wouldn't have been a marriage between Diana and Charles.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 2, 2015)

Her being a "leggy blonde" had nothing to do with it.  The fact was she was used.  Charles never had an intention of being faithful and planned to cheat on her with his "beloved" even before he married Diana is what does not sit well with me.


----------



## Bee (Sep 2, 2015)

.........so blame the interference of the two grandmothers not Charles, they were both used as far as that goes.......Diana knew from the off that Charles wasn't in love with her, plus the fact Diana had affairs during the marriage as well................so was that alright for her and not him????


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 2, 2015)

BTW, where is Fergie these days?


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 2, 2015)

Bee said:


> .........so blame the interference of the two grandmothers not Charles, they were both used as far as that goes.......Diana knew from the off that Charles wasn't in love with her, plus the fact Diana had affairs during the marriage as well................so was that alright for her and not him????




And Diana personally told YOU what she knew and what she didn't?   Interesting Bee..   Didn't know you were a Royal confidant.   As for her affairs?  I       don't condone anyone cheating... but perhaps she was fighting fire with fire.   She was young and hurt..  No match for the older two cheaters.  Charles and Horse face.


----------



## Bee (Sep 2, 2015)

Well seeing as I don't splash the whole of my life on forums, you don't know what I was or what I wasn't.

As for insulting Camilla by calling her horse face it says more about you than her and just shows how low you will stoop................obviously you were one of the public that Diana managed to manipulate.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 2, 2015)

The Queen has been a wonderful example of royal bearing and a good example for all.  This alone makes the monarchy worth the cost.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 2, 2015)

I always thought the way Diana was treated by the royals was disgusting.  This has left me with very little respect for the queen and her royal bearing and I won't even get started about Charles and Camilla. I like the kids, but as they also have all that aristocratic baggage, who knows how that will turn out?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 2, 2015)

God Save the Queen!  Especially from those who disparage her for the Princess Di fiasco...


----------



## Bee (Sep 2, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I always thought the way Diana was treated by the royals was disgusting.  This has left me with very little respect for the queen and her royal bearing and I won't even get started about Charles and Camilla. I like the kids, but as they also have all that aristocratic baggage, who knows how that will turn out?




With a 17 million pound divorce settlement, Diana didn't do too badly.

What I really can't understand with most of the comments on here apart from myself not one poster has condemned the two grandmothers who were the instigators of the whole episode and without their interference, Charles and Diana would never have met and  married.

The one thing Camilla has never done and that is to do a television interview the way that Diana did to manipulate the press and public, it is so wrong to condemn Charles and Camilla without condemning others as well, namely the two grandmothers.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 2, 2015)

Camilla messed with a married man... She knew he was married... and had small children...   That makes her a PIG... just like Charles.   I don't give a rat's patoot what Diana was guilty of knowing before she married him...  I don't condone her cheating either.. but I can see why she did it.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 2, 2015)

If I'm not mistaken Camilla was also married.


----------



## Robusta (Sep 2, 2015)

I can't believe anyone cares like you guys seem to!  Nothing that happened affects any of us.Is your own life so boring that you need to live vicariously through others?
 Your idle interest in the affairs of the rich and famous is the exact thing that led to her death.
So lets perpetuate the celebrity worship!


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes mother


----------



## Bee (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes AC, Camilla was married but Camilla and Charles first met in 1971............. the relationship was put on hold after Charles travelled overseas to join the Royal Navy in early 1973; however, it ended abruptly afterwards, Camilla went on to marry Andrew Parker-Bowles,they had had an on off relationship since the 1960's....in 1994 Charles admitted  that the relationship between him and Camilla rekindled after his marriage had "irretrievably broken down" in 1986.

 Reportedly, Parker Bowles gave consent to the relationship during their marriage, while he also saw other women.


----------



## Bee (Sep 2, 2015)

Robusta said:


> I can't believe anyone cares like you guys seem to!  Nothing that happened affects any of us.Is your own life so boring that you need to live vicariously through others?
> Your idle interest in the affairs of the rich and famous is the exact thing that led to her death.
> _*So lets perpetuate the celebrity worship*_!



If you mean Diana, there is no celebrity worship from myself, and tell me what is wrong with putting the truth out there?????


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 2, 2015)

Robusta said:


> I can't believe anyone cares like you guys seem to! Nothing that happened affects any of us.Is your own life so boring that you need to live vicariously through others?
> Your idle interest in the affairs of the rich and famous is the exact thing that led to her death.
> So lets perpetuate the celebrity worship!



Oh, puhleeeze. Nobody is living vicariously through anyone. Your post is judgmental and insulting to anyone who comments or has an opinion about anyone in the news. You have no idea what out lives are like, be they boring, mediocre, or exciting. If we want to talk about celebrities 24/7 that's our business. Don't worry about it.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> BTW, where is Fergie these days?




LOL..Ralphy.... :stirthepot:


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 3, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Her being a "leggy blonde" had nothing to do with it.  The fact was she was used.  Charles never had an intention of being faithful and planned to cheat on her with his "beloved" even before he married Diana is what does not sit well with me.



I agree.  It appeared to me that she went into it expecting it to be a real marriage, which of course it never was, and he never intended for it to be.  Charles never really wanted her as a wife, he only wanted her to produce an acceptable heir and a spare.  She got a raw deal.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 3, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> I agree.  It appeared to me that she went into it expecting it to be a real marriage, which of course it never was, and he never intended for it to be.  Charles never really wanted her as a wife, he only wanted her to produce an acceptable heir and a spare.  She got a raw deal.



Yes she did... and I don't "worship" Diana..  she was a bit of a Drama Queen for sure..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 3, 2015)

This topic is now making me a hanker for a drink, too.  Maybe a little gin in my orange juice would do...


----------

